# Diverge



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

So, I bought myself a Diverge to do a bit of gravel bashing and as a winter roadie. Looking forward to riding it in a couple of weeks when it turns up. I wasn't able to test ride one at all, none of the local Spesh dealers had any on the floor, but the geometry is almost identical to my S-Works Roubaix, so should be good.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

And......?


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Devastazione said:


> And......?


Ha, yeah, well, and..... not much else at the moment, guess I'm just looking forward to it


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah me too for my comp carbon. You'll most likely get it before me so post your impressions asap.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Cool, I will.

I went in to order the 2016 Comp Carbon CEN (what does the CEN stand for?) but they didn't have any left in my size on the dealer order page so was probably going to have to wait for the 2017 bikes to come out. Ended up ordering the 2016 Pro Carbon instead - fortunately it is on sale so only cost me about $800 more, although might still get a bit off that yet. They could have rushed the order and I had it before Easter, but likely end of next week I would think. Thinking about getting the RD and casstte swapped though as on the Pro it's specced as 11t - 28t cassette and short cage RD where on the Comp it was 11-32 and medium cage RD and was wanting some lower gearing on this bike.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

TmB123 said:


> Cool, I will.
> 
> I went in to order the 2016 Comp Carbon CEN (what does the CEN stand for?) but they didn't have any left in my size on the dealer order page so was probably going to have to wait for the 2017 bikes to come out. Ended up ordering the 2016 Pro Carbon instead - fortunately it is on sale so only cost me about $800 more, although might still get a bit off that yet. They could have rushed the order and I had it before Easter, but likely end of next week I would think. Thinking about getting the RD and casstte swapped though as on the Pro it's specced as 11t - 28t cassette and short cage RD where on the Comp it was 11-32 and medium cage RD and was wanting some lower gearing on this bike.


I wondered myself what the CEN thing on the box is all about,but if you look at some Specialized online retailers like HIBIKE they all have CEN Diverges carbon. And it's not a matter of color as my 2016 Comp is black instead of the standard yellow and they're both CEN ( bought it from a Concept Store,they have different colors on request if available). I'm so happy I was able to get this black color for my Comp,I was ready to get the green armor tank Expert to avoid the yellow comp but I want to stay clear so bad from everything Sram.
The pro is a fine bike,it comes with carbon rovals,right ?


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks like we have a choice of either black or black for the carbon models here in Oz.

yes, it comes with the carbon rovals and Dura-Ace derailleurs. I think that is about the only main difference between the two, different cranksets, but dont think a lot different. Seeing this was my rain and off road bike, I was perfectly happy to go with the Axis wheels and 105 derailleurs. There is a $2400 difference in price here between the Comp and the Pro, that seems quite a premium for different wheels! If it wasn't on sale I'm not sure what I would have done, didn't want to go with the SRAM 1 x 11 option and then it was back to the alloy frames, not that there is anything wrong with that, but wanted to stick with carbon.

In looking at reviews and things I have noticed that the new models come with quick releases on the through axles, I have no idea if mine does, but hope so, also the new derailleur hanger so you can have some choice with rear wheels down the track (not that I'm likely to change them)


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

TmB123 said:


> Looks like we have a choice of either black or black for the carbon models here in Oz.
> 
> yes, it comes with the carbon rovals and Dura-Ace derailleurs. I think that is about the only main difference between the two, different cranksets, but dont think a lot different. Seeing this was my rain and off road bike, I was perfectly happy to go with the Axis wheels and 105 derailleurs. There is a $2400 difference in price here between the Comp and the Pro, that seems quite a premium for different wheels! If it wasn't on sale I'm not sure what I would have done, didn't want to go with the SRAM 1 x 11 option and then it was back to the alloy frames, not that there is anything wrong with that, but wanted to stick with carbon.
> 
> In looking at reviews and things I have noticed that the new models come with quick releases on the through axles, I have no idea if mine does, but hope so, also the new derailleur hanger so you can have some choice with rear wheels down the track (not that I'm likely to change them)


Since it's a 2016 it does,12mm TA and quick releases wich are not actually QR but rather some levers DT Swiss used to unlock their TAs( don't have the term in English,sorry)
Yeah hold on to those Rovals,I've always had carbon Rovals on all my Specialized bikes both mtb and road,can't fault the wheels,really,they take some serious beatings and keep on rolling true.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

I think, CEN, is something to do with a frames structural weight limit and also a braking distance guideline based on weight. I started to look at the following document, but it was doing my head in...

https://media.specialized.com/support/0000057489/0000057489.pdf


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Very interesting datas. I've bought the diverge as a "n+1" bike to haul a child trailer but looks like I'll need another n+1 bike for that,not sure I want to stress the carbon


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Haha, definitely!
I get the whole CEN thing, but seems a bit odd to include it in the name of a bike. I'm not sure if they are trying to infer that it's a good thing, or that there is a limitation on the bike that you need to be careful about.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Well, I got to pull the bike out of its box today - shop is building it at the moment, might get it tonight, but probably tomorrow 

I thought that both the Comp and the Pro had matte black frames, but the Pro is actually a shiny black.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Maybe since the Pro is the top of the line model they wanted to give it a glossy,luxurious finish,i hope you will enjoy it anyway,I'm glad I've got my matte Comp. Still 3 weeks to go for mine,but I'm so busy between work and family the only bike time I allow myself is this forum,I'm really not thinking about my upcoming bike.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok, so new bike day, literally just picked this thing up, will ride it tonight, but a couple of happy snaps first, and my Roubaix which I'll be comparing it to. The frame has a clear coat on it, so you can still see the carbon weave underneath it. (unfortunately the pictures have come out in reverse order)


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

So first impressions then.
I've really only got the S-Works pictured above to compare the Diverge against and no previous off piste experience. On the road the Diverge felt a little sluggish, it's hard to explain as I don't think it was actually much slower, just seemed like it needed more effort. I don't have a speed sensor on this bike yet so the GPS speed was bouncing around a bit, was probably more to do with the fatter tyres and the CGR post, but it just felt heavier. The weights of the two bikes as pictured above are 7.3kg for the Roubaix and 8.3kg for the Diverge so it's not exactly heavy. Out of the saddle the Diverge actually feels a tad stiffer in the front end then the S-Works, even with lower pressure in the front tyre (running 60/75 in the Roubaix 28 tyres). 

On gravel it was awesome, just soaked up the road, I was actually pretty impressed as to how smooth it was. The steering tracked really well. I hit a couple of sustained 17% - 19% climbs on gravel and realised that a low gear of 34/28 is probably not enough (I have a 36/28 low gear on the Roubaix) so will look at getting a 32 at some point I think. 

I'm not much of a climber, descending is where I do my best work and actually rate my Dura-Ace callipers and Zipps pretty highly so will be interesting to see how the discs go once fully bedded in. There were no issues with them at all tonight, they stopped well. I took it down a paved descent that I have the KOM on and although it sort of felt slow, it did it easy. Bearing in mind I'd never ridden discs before and really wasn't sure how the Roubaix tyres would handle, I was only 1 or 2 seconds off a normal time on the S-Works which surprised me. I think the thing is that it isn't actualy slow, but it just does everything so smoothly and without fuss that it feels slow, relaxed and comfortable.

I normally ride an S-Works Chicane saddle and although I do have another Chicane that I can put on this bike thought I'd try the standard Phenom, I actually quite like it so will see how it goes.

The drive train on the S-Works is full DA9000 and is awesome. Even though the Diverge has DA front and rear derailleurs, shifting is nowhere near as light or crisp, it's not bad, just not as good. Shimano has absolutely nailed front shifting on the latest generation chain rings so anything else always just doesnt feel as good.

I'm looking forward to spending a lot more time on this bike.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

She is stunning my friend,just saw both bikes on the Diverge Facebook page ! Congratulations and enjoy the bike,I'll post mine as soon as I'll get it.
Thank you for the interesting review,hard to keep emotions at bay with a new bike but you've been very objective. Since I'm riding a Tarmac Sworks I think I'll find the Diverge ultra sluggish..lol..


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm not sure if sluggish is the right word, it is deceiving, it certainly isn't slow, more time on it will tell the full story. It is built to serve a purpose, and at this stage, it appears to serve that purpose really well. I absolutely love the Roubaix, it is stiff and fast and goes like the clappers when you stand on it so any comparison is always going to be hard. Would love to have a go at descending on a Tarmac or Venge just to see if they are any faster, but nobody can keep up with me on the Roubaix as it is. Sometimes I think this whole relaxed geometry bad handling thing is just a load of bollocks


----------



## pspycho (Sep 7, 2005)

I can't say my Diverge feels as "snappy" as my Crux Pro did, but with 25c tires it's plenty quick for the occasional sprints on a fast group ride. I love it for it's quiver killer feature: it's a fantastic gravel bike, great descender, and smooth road bike. I have 3 tire sets that I rotate in depending on the conditions and love it's versatility. I also enjoy the disc brakes for the gravel, descents, and wet conditions. 

Here's some eye candy as well. I thought the Dark Brown suits the Dark Moss Green frame of the Expert X1 better than the Tan Saddle/Tape did...


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

@pspycho - it's a strange feeling, I think the ride is so plush that is just feels kind of dead, but in reality it isn't, it's just so buttery smooth and I think when I jump back on the S-Works (a bike that I thought was a pretty comfortable ride before) will feel quite rough for a while. I guess I would say that the S-Works feels alive and raring to go wanting to be ridden hard, where the Diverge just goes about its work quietly and efficiently. 

The Diverge is super stiff though, but the only time you feel the stiffness is standing out of the saddle, there is no give at all compared to my Roubaix, not sure if it's the wheels, fork, aluminium bars or TA, probably a combination of all four but again, I thought my Roubaix was plenty stiff in the front end already.

What tyres are you running on it?

and I agree, the light tan tape and saddle made me think it looked like an old mans bike, kind of like elbow patches on a jacket, yours looks really sweet


----------



## pspycho (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey *TmB123,*

As I said earlier, I run three different tires depending on what I'm riding:


Fast Road: Specialized Espoir Elite 25c - 60TPI or Roubaix Pro 23/25c
Gravel & Schtuff: Specialized Trigger Pro 33c - Fast but great traction. looking at the Clements gravel specific tires as well
Winter & "Other" Hard Surfaces: The original Roubaix Pro 30/32c tires that came with the bike. Fast, but high volume and really comfortable
I agree with you on the stiffness. It's deceiving combined with the "plushness" of the frame, Zertz, CD-R seatpost, etc. Really liking the through axle coupled with the disc brakes - it makes very confident on this bike in all weather conditions and multiple surfaces. 

Cheers!


----------



## man.cave (Jul 12, 2015)

pspycho said:


> I can't say my Diverge feels as "snappy" as my Crux Pro did, but with 25c tires it's plenty quick for the occasional sprints on a fast group ride. I love it for it's quiver killer feature: it's a fantastic gravel bike, great descender, and smooth road bike. I have 3 tire sets that I rotate in depending on the conditions and love it's versatility. I also enjoy the disc brakes for the gravel, descents, and wet conditions.
> 
> Here's some eye candy as well. I thought the Dark Brown suits the Dark Moss Green frame of the Expert X1 better than the Tan Saddle/Tape did...
> 
> View attachment 313411


That's the exact bike I'm looking at. Hard to find pics outside of specialized Website. Is the green pretty true to the website ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## pspycho (Sep 7, 2005)

man.cave said:


> That's the exact bike I'm looking at. Hard to find pics outside of specialized Website. Is the green pretty true to the website ?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


IMHO man.cave, it's better in person. The website doesn't capture how rich the color is. I'm very happy with it. It's a unique color and I like the "muted" aspects of the logo and black 3D *"S"* on the steerer tube.


----------



## man.cave (Jul 12, 2015)

pspycho said:


> IMHO man.cave, it's better in person. The website doesn't capture how rich the color is. I'm very happy with it. It's a unique color and I like the "muted" aspects of the logo and black 3D *"S"* on the steerer tube.


I lik what you did with the seat and drops, classy 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## wpwoodjr (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey guys, join us over at the Facebook Diverge group https://www.facebook.com/groups/1476446176002377/


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Both embossings on my carbon diverge ( the S on the head tube and the Diverge one on the seat tube ) have been glued very approximately,what kind of glue should I use to put them back ?


----------



## cartographer (May 2, 2016)

Hi folks.

I have been looking for a road bike for a while and after some searching around and test riding, ended up with a Diverge Expert Carbon 2016 in the 61cm size. During my investigation, I couldn't find much info on the weight of the bike, so want to at least throw out info about mine.

With a pair of Bebop pedals and a Salsa Cowbell 3 bar, it weighs 19.88 lbs. Backing out the supposed difference in bars and the pedals, the built bike was probably ~19.1 lb as delivered.

I have exactly one ride on the bike so far, and enjoyed the wider tires and powerful braking on the recently sanded road. I did have to reverse the seatpost to negate the setback; it still seems to work, but might make fitting a saddle bag a bit tricky.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

I think my 52cm Pro Carbon was 8.3kg as pictured on the previous page.

As for your CG-R post, you should swap that for something different. I'm surprised the shop didn't swap it out for you when they set you up on it?


----------



## cartographer (May 2, 2016)

TmB123 said:


> As for your CG-R post, you should swap that for something different. I'm surprised the shop didn't swap it out for you when they set you up on it?


I rode a loop today that tested the limits of what I expect to do on this bike, with a long section of 4-wd road and more pot-holed and washboarded dirt as well. The Diverge did a really wonderful job of Gobl-Ring the Cobls and other nastiness. I can't say if the seatpost is less effective reversed, but the performance was impressive as is. But I do need to find some way to attach my tools and such. Maybe an awesome strap?


----------



## cartographer (May 2, 2016)

400+ miles and ~28k in elevation later, I think this bike hit the spot I was aiming for. 

It's competent chasing my buddies on a fast road loop, and shines when exploring. I've ridden off the end of the pavement on a few occasions when I might have turned back on a less-substantial bike. Standing or just grinding away, power makes it to the wheels. Carving down mountain canyons has been great fun, with the rigid axles lending very confidence-inspiring control and the wider tires and vibration-absorbing frame eating up the shadow-hidden expansion joints, rough pavement or pock-marked dirt.


----------



## man.cave (Jul 12, 2015)

OK I got an expert x1 and am getting a second set of carbon wheels for a cross state ride in october. I was wanting a light 28 tire that would be good for dry and wet payment. Suggestions? So far I'm look outside of specialized and at continental gran prix 4k

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Yep, Conti GP4000Sii.


----------



## man.cave (Jul 12, 2015)

TmB123 said:


> Yep, Conti GP4000Sii.


I don't care so much about wear, just want them to grip good and not be prong to punctures


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Punctureproofness is very subjective, when I was on my GP4k's I'd get a puncture every few years, others claim they are puncture magnets and are prone to sidewall failures.

perhaps if touring then some Conti Gator Skins or 4 Seasons but not sure if they come in a 28. I've never done touring, so my opinions are limited. Perhaps you can ask the question, or it has already been discussed in the Wheels and Tyres section of the forum and I'm sure you will get a few options.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

For the summer I am running Schwalbe Durano Plus 25s. Not sure if they are as light as you're looking for, but I think they are pretty good.


----------



## man.cave (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, but I went with continue gp 4000 in a 28. With those rims being so wide I didn't want to go less then that. I think they weigh in around 260gr which is 100+grams less than the Roubaix that came on it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## man.cave (Jul 12, 2015)

I hate the set of conti gp 4000. They are the hardest tire I have ever mounted and are not even close to true. I feel the wobble at speeds on smooth roads. What a waste. So what are some other good 28mm choices for the diverge, and these are for the set of carbon wheels that will be on the road 95% of the time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Something isn't right, they would have to be the worlds #1 performance tyres.
The difficulty in mounting them is possibly rim related rather than they tyre itself, but some wheel and tyre combos do seem to be easier than others to mount.


----------



## man.cave (Jul 12, 2015)

After releasing all the air and breaking the seal 2x I used some soapy water and pumped to max psi, and...... nothing different. I think it may have something to do with the fact the wheels are actually mtn bike rims thus increased difficulty of mounting then. The tire bead doesn't look even at the wobble spot also.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Do both wobble or only one? May just be a bad tyre. As I mentioned on the FB group, the Roval rims don't have a bead hook, not sure if that has anything to do with it, but other guys are running the 28's on the same rim no problems.


----------



## man.cave (Jul 12, 2015)

TmB123 said:


> Do both wobble or only one? May just be a bad tyre. As I mentioned on the FB group, the Roval rims don't have a bead hook, not sure if that has anything to do with it, but other guys are running the 28's on the same rim no problems.


Yes but rear is worst. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## man.cave (Jul 12, 2015)

Put a set of Vittoria rubino pro g+ and those tires are smooth as ice and crazy grippy. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------

